# Delayed ferry crossing



## jubjub (Feb 10, 2008)

Was hoping to leave tomorrow to catch the booked ferry with Seafrancce from Dover to Calis on Monday but insurance documents wont be arriving in post either Saturday or Monday. Will they let you onto the ferry if you are a couple of days late or will i have to rebook.

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I should give them a call.
It may cost you a quid or two.

dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Why not arrange a motorbike courier to collect them for you.

Les


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've never had insurance docs checked when getting on a ferry.

You just need them in case you get stopped or have an accident.

Can't you get them emailed to you? with the originals to follow in the post.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Stanner why did I not thinkof that.
I have had lots of insurance docs e mailed in the past

Dave p


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

jubjub said:


> Was hoping to leave tomorrow to catch the booked ferry with Seafrancce from Dover to Calis on Monday but insurance documents wont be arriving in post either Saturday or Monday. Will they let you onto the ferry if you are a couple of days late or will i have to re-book.
> 
> Thanks


Unless you have the fully variable booking you may well be treated as a 'no show' if you don't turn up for (or before) your booked ferry. This could mean you will be charged again for a new crossing.
They may well give you some latitude for unforseen circumstances like a breakdown on route but probably not a couple of days late.
To be on the safe side contact them or whoever you booked through.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Can't help about if you are 2 days late... but I have rolled up two days earlier than book [on the cheapest ticket] and only paid £10 extra with SeaFrance.

I'd just say you broke down and had to wait for garage repairs.

w


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

autostratus said:
 

> jubjub said:
> 
> 
> > Was hoping to leave tomorrow to catch the booked ferry with Seafrancce from Dover to Calis on Monday but insurance documents wont be arriving in post either Saturday or Monday. Will they let you onto the ferry if you are a couple of days late or will i have to re-book.
> ...


If you don't turn up without telling them that will probably be the end of your booking - but as you don't need the docs to get on the boat can you get them sent on to you somewhere?

If asked for them before you get them through, just go through your documents and feign a panic, then blame the other half for forgetting them.

It usually works.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You MUST inform SF *in advance *of your departure date (even on a fully flex ticket) otherwise you will lose your ticket and have to pay again.

Just look at the Ts&Cs on their website - all the info is there.


----------

